# Coal Loader started.



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

As many of you know my layout is loosely based on the Illinois Central's St. Louis division of the 60's and 70's (now the Centralia subdivision on the CN). The big business on that line is COAL, and lots of it. Since I'm primarily going for a more vintage look and feel I really didn't want to put a modern coal loader on the line. I found these two photos of very servicable but older type of loaders that I'm drawing inspiration from. My loader will not ba a duplicate of either of these, but I will take aspects of each for mine..




















Since I built up my square table jig the other day I thought I might as well get started. 

Here's one side wall and end wall frame. I already sheathed the side wall with 1/4" masonite. 










You may notice that the masionite overhangs the frame. The red arrows indicate the bottom of the framed wall. The overhang there will fit over the tower framework. The yellow arrows indicate the flash overhang to form the pockets for the end wall frames. 










End wall frame.










Just a dry fit but here's the view of the interior side and end wall construction.










Exterior view..










A mock up of a roof joist (I'll probably use it anyway)..










The other end wall will have a door and the other side wall will have a couple of windows. The entire thing will be sided with corrugated aluminum sheating and painted dingy blue, then weathered. I'll add a rusting tin roof as well. 

I'll need to construct a coal conveyor as well. I'm still debating as to weather I want to make it operational.. 

More to come.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

A guy on another board sent me this link on how to make the loader/tipple functional.... Not my cup of tea, but maybe you can use it? 

http://www.gn15.info/a-working-wagon-loader-the-movie/


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, very cool. I may have to look into that.. 

Thanks Mik.


----------

